# Ride Bindings.. any good?



## R3MY (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm gettin my first set up and am thinkin about getting ride bindings. I'm looking at the Delta MVMNT and SPi. Mainly do freestyle/park stuff. Want something that is good all mountain but at home in the park. Just trying to find out what's the word about these bindings. I've read mixed stuff about them and just want some first hand experience stories.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

I had Rides for a couple seasons and really enjoyed them. Very adjustable, comfortable, and the thingrip toestrap is the best out there IMO. I got a new setup this year and decided to try Rome since a lot of people here like them. I've got a pair of Targa's on my 164.5 T.Rice. After riding the Targa's once I went home, took my NrC's off my all mountain board and ordered the 390 Boss. For me I found both Rome binders to be just as adjustable, lighter, and had significantly more comforatable ankle straps. If you do park stuff the 390 Boss would be what you'd want from Rome's lineup.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The wegie system intrigues me.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Ride makes all around good bindings that will perform just fine in the park. I would recommend the SPi. They are the type of binding that you will almost never have any trouble with. Very durable and reliable.


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

I have SPi's on my SL and love them. Great binding, very stiff, great for all mountain ripping. Some people complain about the ratchets not releasing, i had that problem on my first outting. Did some tinkering and found that if you have them on a round part of the boot they dont like to unlock, moved them and havent had a problem since.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldn't pick the SPi if you're looking for binders that you can take into the park. The SPi is one of Ride's stiffest bindings and IMO, not park-able. The Delta's would be a better choice for all-mountain riding with the ability to take it into the park.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I would say that Ride is generally regarded as one of the top 5 binding companies. Above-average reputation for:

performance
toe straps
foot beds
chassis strength/durability
Probably average for:

adjustability
ease of use
Reputation probably somewhat below average for ratchets.

I have the SPi's and like them very much, but I do all-mountain/freeriding, not park.


----------



## Jasafar (Dec 20, 2010)

I have the SPis and I have the say, the response is money. The foot beds are great and the ankle strap is comfy. 

My only complaint is the weight is a tad heavier due to the aluminum, but it doesn't seem to matter... I can get more pop out of the board with the SPis. 

I was bitching about the ratchets not releasing when I first got them, but am now getting used to the way they work.

I agree with the others though - too stiff for the park.


----------



## ngbert (Oct 8, 2009)

Currently riding the 2011 Delta MVMNTS. I like them a lot. Very responsive and good board feel underfoot. I use em on my park board. The aluminum baseplate drives a lot of pop. Highbacks if put all the way up make for a super loose feel. I had to adjust the forward lean a lil bit. My only complaint are the ankle straps. They don't center well and are not very comfy when compared to Union, Flux, or Burton. I simple replaced the ankle strap with a burton strap. Works fine, if not better.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I have SPi's. I love the sticky gel toestraps and the relatively simple constrction (a good simple).

My gripes are:
1. Sticky ratchets
2. The design of the screw attachment point for the footbed is idiotic. The screw is fixed in position on the removable footbed and to attach it the the baseplate you have to blindly find the threaded receiving nut, which is mobile. In other words, you can't see it and you can't feel it. You just have to get lucky and hope the pieces line up and the threads find purchase. It's frustrating and deters me from wanting to adjust or remove my bindings.*

*this is the primary reason why I replaced my SPi's with K2 Formulas


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't get SPi's if you spend any time in the park. Deltas will rip park and all mountain. I have 4 different sets of Ride bindings and the only ones that I have ever had ratchet issues on were a pair of LXs from way back. I think all of their straps are pretty comfy too. My only complaint is that they don't have any asym straps on their binders...

Rome stuff is legit too as King mentioned. If you are looking for aluminum baseplates, these are the two companies to look at.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I used to be a loyal Flow user (nearly a decade) but recently switched to Ride for the canted footbeds. Canting makes a world of difference for me... no more foot pain and less leg fatigue. I use 2010 Contrbands for my freestyle board and 2010 NRCs for my freeride board. Love both bindings.


----------



## bmoney (Dec 10, 2009)

do the 09 Ride deltas have the canted footbed also?


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

bmoney said:


> do the 09 Ride deltas have the canted footbed also?


Nope. Wedgie Beds started in 2009-2010 (1.5 on the EX, 2.5 on the Delta and Contraband, 3.0 on the RX/SPI, 2.5 and 4.0 on the Alpha and Nitrane, and any angle you want on NRC and CAD).


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I have SPi's. I love the sticky gel toestraps and the relatively simple constrction (a good simple).
> 
> My gripes are:
> 1. Sticky ratchets
> ...


I agree with gripe 2 100%


----------

